# Are black beans safe for cats?



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I recently discovered, by accident, that Taro really enjoys canned black beans. I'd like to give him a few now and then as a treat (with the sauce rinsed off), but I can't find any information about whether they're safe for cats. Does anybody know? Any other black-bean-eating cats out there? Thanks.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Do you have some Beano on hand? :lol: (J/K)

I don't think a few beans will hurt. :wink:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Good fiber!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

:lol: I didn't think about the potential side effects! He won't get very many at once, just two or three. And yep, I was thinking of the fiber. I just wanted to make sure there wasn't anything toxic-to-kitties in them.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

(sorry...couldn't resist)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My kitty Mister (RIP) liked to eat pineapples from hawaiian pizza and the little manzanita olives with pimentos in them.

S-Jo (avatar) likes to have a (one) tiny piece of potato chips (BBQ, cheeto or nacho cheese) if we are eating them.

Anyone else's kitties have strange snack eating habits?


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

doodlebug said:


>


 :lol: That's actually pretty accurate! You don't want to be in the same as Taro when he's having a bad day.



Heidi n Q said:


> My kitty Mister (RIP) liked to eat pineapples from hawaiian pizza and the little manzanita olives with pimentos in them.
> 
> S-Jo (avatar) likes to have a (one) tiny piece of potato chips (BBQ, cheeto or nacho cheese) if we are eating them.
> 
> Anyone else's kitties have strange snack eating habits?


My childhood cat Nigel (also RIP) loved olives like nothing else on Earth. It was better than catnip to him. Of my current cats, Hissy has an unnatural fondness for Romaine lettuce, and Yoshi will knock over other cats to get at canned pumpkin.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Jet Green said:


> ...will knock over other cats to get at canned pumpkin.


That made me laugh out loud! Mister also liked pumpkin. The first time I hosted Thanksgiving dinner at my home, I made pumpkin pies and Mister licked a little 'hole' in one. I cut out a slice to remove his nibble and just told people _I_ couldn't wait to try out the pie.  Only hubby, Mister and I knew the truth!


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Assumpta's favorites are fried chicken, liverwurst, and...Spaghetti-O's (?!). She also likes green olives (salt & fat, what more could you want?), E-Z Cheez, and donuts (never met a cat who doesn't like dounuts, actually). She also steals lemonade if we ever have it, sticks her head right down in the glass and slurps it up.

Raw meat, mousies, bugs...not interested (maybe this is why she tries to feed the mice to ME instead...an "I'll eat it if you eat it first" kind of thing). How she survived the woods in winter without a reliable source of spaghetti-o's is a mystery to me. :roll:


----------

